# Should I be worried?



## SanFranDan (Apr 15, 2019)

3weeks into lawn Reno, noticed grubs in the soil with previous lawn, but I didn't believe it was enough to notice any damage and never treated. Going with a cool season turf this time around, should I treat and how so? It's late August, not the ideal time to prevent grubs from what I've read. Should I act now or wait until later? Kids got a cool video of this beetle burrowing a hole, not sure if this guy is related:


----------

